# Bluestar vs Wolf vs Viking vs Decor



## tub (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello Everyone: 


Please help me make a final decision on the purchase of my 30" range.

I have read most posts and realize there is no mention of how well the ovens work on the above 30" ranges. All pros and cons are greatly appreciated. 

Bluestar is leading the way!!!

Thanks in advance for your time.
Dwayne


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Coincidentally, I ran across a comparison test of four ranges, including Bluestar, Viking, and a couple of others. I'd post the link, but darned if I can find it now. Bottom line was that the Bluestar came out ahead in all the tests. Maybe I can find the review ... 

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What features are most important to you? I can tell you that after 11 years with a non-self cleaning oven (Viking gas range), I ditched the idea of a professional-style range and went with a GE dual fuel. It has two ovens (one large upper convection oven and one lower drawer that is actually an oven) and I'm not looking back. Furthermore, it was amost half the price of the professional-style ranges.

You can read my rants elsewhere at Chef Talk about that #$%^&! Viking range I used to have, but it's possible they've addressed those shortcomings.

You're wise to do your homework.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

For a # reasons I also decided to not go with a commercial range in my home, least of which is I don't have the back and side clearance required.This might sound funny, but I have been at my house for 14 years and working with an electric hot point that had to be 10 years old when we moved it.Anyway I just purchased a Kenmore elite stainless steel 30 inch range. It has 1 17.2000 BTU, 1 14.200, 2 9500 and a 5000 BTU simmer burner.Also is convection. JD Powers rated it #1 in customer satisfaction.

I did my homework and feel this will do the trick for this old chef :chef:


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a 48" all gas Wolf that I like a lot. To be honest, however, I may have purchased a Bluestar due to the 22,000 btu burner, but had the Wolf on order for a year while we had our kitchen designed a second time after a problem with the first contractor. The appliance distributor also sold me my Whirlpool Sidekicks for dirt cheap because I bought the Wolf products, whose prices are non-negotiable.

I wasn't aware the Bluestar existed until it was too late. Many discussions on the following forum about Bluestar, Wolf, Viking and any other brand you can name.

Appliance Forum

Kevin

The mosquitoes are unbearable.


----------

